# 2010 SuperSix seatpost clamp size...



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm guessing the seatpost clamp on a 2010 SuperSix frame is a 34.9?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'm guessing the seatpost clamp on a 2010 SuperSix frame is a 34.9?


You are correct, sir!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

